# Caffé Pronto at Festival at Riva



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

One Clover at this location.

Free public cuppings Fridays and Saturdays at 2 p.m.

Free wi-fi.

Paninis, sandwiches, pastries and baked goods.

Monday through Saturday 6:30 a.m. to 8:00 p.m.

Sunday 8:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m.

Caffe Pronto has three locations. The Caffé Coffee Roastery and Cafe is on Russell Street. The Caffee Pronto Espresso Bar is at Loews Annapolis Hotel

More...


----------

